# 4th Of July Weekend



## Guest

Who's going Outbacking around Independence Day? Ronnie and I are going to be at Pocahontas State Park in Chesterfield Virginia from 2 July through 9 July. We'll be shuffling grandkids through at the rate of a couple every couple of days. It's close enough that they can come out for day trips, if they want. It's a beautiful park, with a fantastic swim/play-in-the-water complex. Anybody going to be in the neighborhood?? What are your plans?


----------



## California Jim

Gonna be sitting on a California beach with the Outback. Surf's Up! sunny


----------



## camping479

Cape May, NJ with the outback. A little beach, a little poolside and a lot of relaxing.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Leaving July 4 for Florida, reach Ft Wilderness on the July 9


----------



## WILKINS3

We'll be at our monthly rental spot at Gulf Shores. Look forward to watching the "Fireworks Extravaganza" sitting on the beach.


----------



## 7heaven

Lake Norfork, Mountain Home, Arkansas








We were amazed last year how uncrowded it seemed. We are renting a pontoon boat for a couple of days (including watching the fireworks from the lake) and canoeing down the White River one day.


----------



## Moosegut

Schroon Lake, NY, from 7/1 to 7/14. We'll be watching the fireworks over the lake from our boat.


----------



## 3LEES

We'll be in our "sideyard campsite".









Dan


----------



## tonka

We're gonna be movin' to the mountains July 4th. (Franklin, NC)

Anybody wanna help us move?







We'll even supply the beer!!

Dave


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Penn State, PA for a softball tournament

Fort Bellefonte Campground


----------



## Lady Di

Yogi @ ShangriLa, between Northumberland, and Lewisburg. Have plans for Saturday elsewhere, and need to take the dogs home. That made it convenient. 10-15 min from home. Still it's away.


----------



## gone campin

Lake and Shore Campground in New Jersey. June 30th to July 8.

Linda


----------



## madmaccm

We'll be at Powderhorn campground in Old Orchard Beach, Maine for the week.

Happy 4th!!!

C-Mac


----------



## schrade

Lakearrowhead in Montello Wisconsin with oneguy3irls.


----------



## wolfwood

madmaccm said:


> We'll be at Powderhorn campground in Old Orchard Beach, Maine for the week.
> 
> Happy 4th!!!
> 
> C-Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123818[/snapback]​


Haven't been to the CG but OOB is great!

We'll be at Camp Wolfwood for the weekend (YAHOO!!!! 1st full weekend home since March). Then, Monday and Tuesday, KB is piping in 2 parades and I'll be driving the Miata/Water Wagon behind the band (yep! All decked out for the party!!! We'll get some photos for ya'll)


----------



## madmaccm

Hi Wolf,

Sounds like you'll be busy. We've got a group of 12 going up to OOB. Lot of my wife's family and a couple of our friends. Got the cajun cooker waiting for the lobsters already and looks like some Red Hook blondes will be in order.

C-Mac


----------



## Fire44

Going to Tip Tam campground in Jackson NJ for 4 days in Great Adventure admusment park. Then moving on to Splash Magic in Northumberton PA for the rest of the week, camping with family.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Hertford NC July 1-2. July 3-7th at North Landing Beach in Virginia Beach. (An adult week since the kids are in camp







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

nowhere







, my doggie sitter couldn't stay this year and my dogs can't be alone on the 4th, they freak, and I have 3 dogs. Rick's family reuninon is in Redding, Ca, he's going but due to doggies I can't. No, boarding isn't an option, could never put my "kids" in cages with strangers to attend to them while I went off somewhere. Soooo...I'll be home with the girls! we'll have a "doggone" good time too! I am sure the 2 yr old grandaughter will over to visit. I already have plans of closet cleaning and organizing while Rick is gone so it isn't all bad!


----------



## prevish gang

Doxie-Doglover said:


> nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my doggie sitter couldn't stay this year and my dogs can't be alone on the 4th, they freak, and I have 3 dogs. Rick's family reuninon is in Redding, Ca, he's going but due to doggies I can't. No, boarding isn't an option, could never put my "kids" in cages with strangers to attend to them while I went off somewhere. Soooo...I'll be home with the girls! we'll have a "doggone" good time too! I am sure the 2 yr old grandaughter will over to visit. I already have plans of closet cleaning and organizing while Rick is gone so it isn't all bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123878[/snapback]​


Why can't the kids go with you? Don't they like the OB?


----------



## ARzark

We're heading off somewhere (Destination unknown) to beautiful
*British Columbia, Canada!!* Gave the employees a 4 day weekend, and we're sneaking out early to make a 5 nite trip. WOO HOO


----------



## biga

We are leaving after work on 6/29 headed to Gulf SP in Gulf Shores. Returning on the 4th. We are caravanning with my Dad/Stepmom.



WILKINS3 said:


> We'll be at our monthly rental spot at Gulf Shores. Look forward to watching the "Fireworks Extravaganza"Â sitting on the beach.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123730[/snapback]​


Where are you in GS? Maybe we will run across each other.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Unfortunately, we will be home working in the yard on the Fourth.

For all of you hitting the road, have a great time, and be safe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2camp

We'll be at Starlite in Stevens, PA from June 30th to July 9th!


----------



## Golden Mom

We'll be at Lincoln State Park in Dale, Indiana June 29th - July 5th


----------



## WILKINS3

biga said:


> We are leaving after work on 6/29 headed to Gulf SP in Gulf Shores. Returning on the 4th. We are caravanning with my Dad/Stepmom.
> 
> 
> 
> WILKINS3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be at our monthly rental spot at Gulf Shores. Look forward to watching the "Fireworks Extravaganza"Â sitting on the beach.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123730[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you in GS? Maybe we will run across each other.
> [snapback]123953[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Island Retreat RV Park down Fort Morgan Road about 1.5 miles.







We really like the place. Sure you can always find something you would like different but 80% of the time we are at the beach. This is the first time we tried a monthly rental but needless to say we will be doing it again next year. There was a couple of other Outbacks in the park but couldn't catch any one home at the time. We finally finished baseball All Stars so we wiill be back and forth until the end of July.







Cruise on through the park and check it out. See ya there!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We'll leave Molalla the evening of the 28th, going to Deshutes River state park, (site of the spring northwest rally) that night, on to Riverside State Park near Spokane for the the night of the 29th, then up into Canada spending the 30th somewhere around Fernie BC. Will spend the next few days, including the 4th, in the Crows Nest Pass, visiting relatives in Blairmore, Alberta, and staying at the Lost Lemon Camprground. From there up to Banff for a few days. Leaving there we'll go thru Revelstoke and on to Salmon Arm and Suswap Lake for a couple of days, and finally wend our way back home.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

We'll be at Minert County Park on beautiful Lake Michigan!


----------



## mswalt

Gulf Waters RV Resort, Mustang Island, Port Aransas, Texas for the fourth! Ocean, beach, pool, Outback, DW and the gkids! Can't wait.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

madmaccm said:


> Hi Wolf,
> 
> Sounds like you'll be busy. We've got a group of 12 going up to OOB. Lot of my wife's family and a couple of our friends. Got the cajun cooker waiting for the lobsters already and looks like some Red Hook blondes will be in order.
> 
> C-Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]123833[/snapback]​


hmmmmm - OOB is only 1/2hr or so....well worth it for lobster and blondes. What time would be good?









Have a great time! (We'll be in the Raymond parade if you happen to come a bit south on Tuesday - NH School of Scottish Arts)


----------



## jfish21

WMIOUTBACK said:


> We'll be at Minert County Park on beautiful Lake Michigan!
> [snapback]124079[/snapback]​


 Looks like a nice place.








I'll have to keep it mined and try in next month or two


----------



## vdub

We'll be at Grangeville Border Days in Grangeville, ID. After that we head to Life on Wheels in Moscow, ID. From there we head to Billings, MT. After that, who knows -- we're retired.


----------



## Reggie44

Canada Day is July 1... we are heading out to Scotch Creek (Shuswap Lake) provincial Park. Only about 45 minutes from home, but a great get a way. We head out June29th and home July3rd. Can't wait to get away and relax.


----------



## Ga Camper

We'll be heading for Skidaway Island SP near Savannah, Ga on 30 Jun for a long weekend. I know







bugs may be bad, but everything else was full two weeks ago when I reserved and I have got to go camping somewhere or I will go out of my mind!







Going to the beach and eating at the crab shack.


----------



## skippershe

California Jim said:


> Gonna be sitting on a California beach with the Outback. Surf's Up! sunny
> [snapback]123719[/snapback]​


Jim, what beach??? We're wondering if it's too late to find a spot

Dawn


----------



## MJRey

We'll be in the middle of our long summer trip in Choteau, Montana. There should be a parade, rodeo and fireworks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

vdub said:


> We'll be at Grangeville Border Days in Grangeville, ID.Â After that we head to Life on Wheels in Moscow, ID.Â From there we head to Billings, MT.Â After that, who knows -- we're retired.
> [snapback]124197[/snapback]​


where are you from? I grew up in Lewiston, Troy,Moscow.Left Moscow in 1986.
(also lived in Kamiah, Pierce when small) Tawnya
if you like dry camping, my dad hosts a nice USFS campground outside of Deary, Idaho......


----------



## stapless

we're going to keisler's in waseca, MN. not my usual flavor of place, kinda the ultimate resort type place that DW







loves







.

http://www.kieslers.com/

scott


----------



## z-family




----------



## skippershe

We plan to go beach camping in Oceanside, Ca.

Dawn


----------



## 3cowdogs

Warner Lakes, Hart Mountain Antelope Refuge, South Eastern Oregon! Middle of nowhere, just where we like it. Big Crappie, swimmin', little ATVing, hot spring soakin'. Dogs love it! Happy 4th to all.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We have a "summer shoutdown" at my company and must take vacation the week of the 4th, so with Brian at Scout Summer camp, we are going to Enota campground, then Vogel State Park, both in the North Georgia Mountains.

"Alpharetta Dave"
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## nynethead

we will be at the avalon campground in clermont, nj. have 2 weeks scheduled this summer. DW and the kids love the beach.


----------



## Thor

We will be in Sleeping Bear Dunes Park in MI.

Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Hatteras Island, NC there isn't anywhere on Earth I'd rather be!! Camp Hatteras campground. Not my first choice, but a nice facility with lots to do!

Excuse me, I need to go line my fishing reels!! Just 5 more days to departure!!

Jason


----------



## kywoman

Ft Boonesborough SP Winchester KY sunny


----------



## TheDoxieHaus

We are going to the Oregon Coast. We will spend 3 nights @ Ft. Stevens State Park and then 2 nights @ Beverly Beach State Park. We are looking forward to it!


----------



## kchiebert

We're visiting family in Beardstown, IL and camping on Warrior Hill (not a campground, family home/land) With our kids and my cousin's 7 little ones, there will be a grand total of 11 little ones ages 10 and under!!


----------



## HTQM

We might be a day late and dollar short but we're making the calls tomorrow for an opening close to Newport News. Have booked a few spots over the next two months and managed to forget the 4th.

Dave


----------



## JimBo99

We are going to Red River NM and will stay at the Road Runner RV Park. Will view the fireworks over nearby Eagle's Nest Lake.


----------



## geodebro

I will be sitting at home in hot Florida. Got stuck being the on-call supervisor for that week...







, but to make up for missing the fourth we're heading up to Ft. Wilderness the following week.









George


----------



## richnkristy

We will be in Little Rock, AR. My parents are staying in their motorhome at a KOA in North Little Rock while my mother is being treated for cancer at UAMS Medical Center. We are going to go visit them for the 4th.

Kristy sunny


----------



## skippershe

richnkristy said:


> We will be in Little Rock, AR. My parents are staying in their motorhome at a KOA in North Little Rock while my mother is being treated for cancer at UAMS Medical Center. We are going to go visit them for the 4th.
> 
> Kristy sunny
> [snapback]125186[/snapback]​


Sending prayers and healing thoughts to you and your mom as she goes through her treatments...

Dawn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Heading to Lake George, NY with a bunch of other families from the Firehouse. 
Tim


----------



## Swanie

We had to cancel our camping reservations -- we just found out we will be moving end of July so we'll be PACKING! Our Outback misses us.


----------



## MC56

We will be at our lot on Weiss Lake, Leesburg Resort, Leesburg, Alabama. Just off Highway 411, in beautiful north east Alabama. action


----------



## ARzark

Looks like we won't be going... NO fiver hitch yet!








Outback is in the driveway and I can't move it! Hitch keeps getting delayed. Now they say MAYBE Monday








Aaaaaaggggghhhhhh!


----------



## huntr70

Not going anywhere.........
















But have 2 weeks vacation at the end of the month.
















Steve


----------



## NJMikeC

Going to Hickory Run just for 2 nights. Didn't want to waste a 4 day weekend staying at home. Should have a lot of water there.

Went to Lancaster and Hershey last weekend.


----------



## rerhart

We'll be on our maiden trip with our new 21RS to Itasca State Park, MN.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/state_parks/itasca/index.html


----------



## Four4RVing

Does leaving the day after the 4th count? We are going to Bennett Spring SP for some fishing!


----------



## PDX_Doug

To all of our fellow Outbackers that are heading out this holiday weekend...

Have a great trip, great weather and be safe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Four4RVing said:


> Does leaving the day after the 4th count? We are going to Bennett Spring SP for some fishing!
> [snapback]126856[/snapback]​


Leaving ANYTIME counts!


----------



## samvalaw

VIRGINIA BEACH, VA.
HOLIDAY TRAVEL PARK....
ANYONE ELSE GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## drobe5150

leaving town, heading up to our summer holiday site at casini ranch on the russian river, duncan mills CA.

everyone have a great holiday weekend and be safe.

darrel & katie


----------



## Sexy Momma

I'm heading to our seasonal site up at Priest Lake, Idaho with my two boys. We're going up on July 2nd, my dad is coming up on July 3rd, and my DH is coming up the morning of the 4th.

We'll be on our boat, soaking in the sun, relaxing, pulling the boys on a towable, and fishing. My dad is going to show us all of his favorite fishing spots on the lake, and he's going to teach his grandsons how to fish. It's their first time fishing, and they are EXCITED!!!





















My dad is 79 years old, and in the last couple of years he been diagnosed with diabetes, he's had quadruple bypass surgery and then was diagnosed with the beginnings of congestive heart failure a year later, so he had a pacemaker put in. All of that has taken alot out of him, but for the first time in a long time, he seems really excited about spending the 4th with his family and teaching his grandkids how to fish at one of his favorite lakes.









Of course we'll also be enjoying some beer and wine, juicy steaks hot off the grill







and we'll enjoy the big fireworks display from the lake on our boat. AND - since we'll be in Idaho, where it's legal to buy and shoot off your own fireworks to celebrate the 4th, we're going the get the boys a few fun things. It'll be the first time the boys ever get to play with sparklers!

DH arranged to have July 4th, 5th, and 6th off from work, so we're finally going to have lots of time to spend together, enjoying our Outback, enjoying some memory making family time, watching the joy in our boys experiencing all those "first time" activities, and watching my dad get some enjoyment back in his life. sunny

Hope you all have a very safe and happy 4th of July!









(And John, have a terrific time with your family at Disneyworld. I'll want a trip report with all the details. Don't forget to ride Expedition Everest 'cause I'll want a ride report too. action )


----------



## wolfwood

Sexy Momma said:


> I'm heading to our seasonal site up at Priest Lake, Idaho with my two boys. We're going up on July 2nd, my dad is coming up on July 3rd, and my DH is coming up the morning of the 4th.
> [snapback]126922[/snapback]​


Sounds like the BEST kind of family time....and in an Outback, to boot. Have a wonderful trip, SexyMomma!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

SM, what a great time that will be. The kids will always remember the time spent with grandparents









I don t do rollercoasters and with the back problems I have been having, rides will have to be easy and no jolting on this trip. Thanks and pics will follow for sure.

John


----------



## Sexy Momma

Wolfwood - Thanks! We're definately going to have a great time. I hope you have a wonderful 4th too!

John - Oh shoot, that's right...I completely spaced out about your bad back.







Bad backs are the worst! I sure hope that it gets better for you soon. Sometimes it just takes time to work itself out, but the pain can be agony in the meantime. Take it easy at Disneyworld. Sometimes being on your feet all day can aggrevate a bad back too, so try to take lots of rests while you're going around the parks. And if Ft. Wilderness has one, take a long soak in a hottub at the end of the day to help loosen your back up. Hmmmmm.......maybe a trip over to the spa at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort is in order here. You could get a great back massage while your DW and girls get manicures or pedicures. I'm sure if you suggested it they wouldn't say no.









Well, I'm wishing you have a fun, safe, and pain free vacation! I'll send a little pixie dust in your direction!









(BTW - I'll expect a Expedition Everest ride report from your girls.







)


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> .... and with the back problems I have been having, rides will have to be easy and no jolting on this trip. [snapback]126925[/snapback]​


The all-too-familiar-back-problems reside here as well! Be carefull during the drive, too! Keep your frig on with a few spare ice packs in the freezer....those intermittent & inevitable potty breaks are just long enough to ice down a bit....makes the travel & set-up once you get there LOTS easier on your back AND reduces the recovery time the next morning, making for a much more enjoyable vaca. Just my .02 'cuz I've "been there, done that" and .... although I'd rather not go back....I'll be there again every time we go out for - oh - about - forever







! Have a great trip!


----------



## prevish gang

samvalaw said:


> VIRGINIA BEACH, VA.
> HOLIDAY TRAVEL PARK....
> ANYONE ELSE GOING TO BE THERE?
> [snapback]126874[/snapback]​


Tried to get in, but couldn't. We will be up the road though in Sandbridge. Have fun.
Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We will be at Enota campgrounds, just north of Helen, GA through the 4th, then to Vogel State Park for the rest of the week, all in the North Georgia Mountains, while Brian is at Scout Summer Camp nearby.

Anyone else at Vogel?

Dave and Linda


----------



## RizFam

We are leaving shortly for Ponderosa Pines a CG in PA near Lake Wallenpaupack. My in-laws are all there this weekend. We'll be there until Tuesday. 
Happy 4th Everyone!!









Tami


----------



## daves700

We are not going anywhere! Outback is in the shop! Oh well we always have next year ....

David


----------



## aplvlykat

Just got back. We pulled out on 6/27 and got home 7/2. We went to Kennedy Meadows in the mountains outside of Ridgecrest, CA. Did some hiking and tubing down the river. Now it's time to get togethere with some friends and watch the local fireworks show. Next month we will be taking a vacation back east to Lewiston, Maine and the surrounding area for my wifes family reunion. Does anyone know what Thompson Lake is like this time of year? Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug

action Welcome home, Kirk!

Sounds like a nice getaway, and your trip next month... Wow! Are you doing that in the Outback?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

Nice to have you back Kirk
Glad you had a good trip
And Next month WOW!!! you are really getting around

Don


----------



## aplvlykat

This month should be a busy one. Its going to be a big reunion seeing as how my mother-in-law has 12 brothers and sisters with all the cousins scattered in the Lewiston, Auburn, Old Orchard Beach and the surrounding areas. I looked at taking the Outback and it would have been about the same cost ways. Time was the factor so we are flying in and staying at a hotel. Kirk


----------



## MaeJae

Just returned from an awesome vacation. We stayed at Sleepers State Park in Caseville, MI near Port Austin. Our stay was 6 days. 
We had great weather, it rained twice but nothing to complain about. 
The site(very large), the beach, the B-B-Q, the fireworks, the camp-fire, the neighbors, everything was great!!!
We went with some friends and friends were in Port Austin. It was a great time.
We went boating, wave-runners, beach volleyball, swimming, a family baseball game and kickball game. FOOD, FOOD, FOOD!

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug

action Welcome home, MaeJae.
Glad to hear you had a great trip!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

